# What are the Odds of getting prescription grade oxandrolone or nandrolone from a DR?



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 10, 2015)

*What are the Odds of getting prescription grade oxandrolone or nandrolone from a DR?*

I'm administering my own TRT now. But I do know of a great doc. in CT around the farmington area, I won't mention his name but they call him the Anabolic Doc. he has his M.D. I've known of him for a while and have been in contact so he knows I'm on gear...but he's a bit pricey for me right now....question is, is it possible to get a Dr. to prescribe you oxandrolone (Var) or nandrolone as TRT vs. the standard test cyp?

The only other person I know who has prescription grade var is some guy dude that goes to my gym back home..he has a ton of prescription grade stuff that he uses for AIDS so i think he needs it to stay alive, and he charges crazy prices, like 90$ for 30 tabs of var and they're like 10 or 20mg..(no I'm not gay).


Thoughts?


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2015)

Not gonna happen 

and if it does, I want to know that DR.s name lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2015)

They won't prescribe nandrolone or var in place of testosterone. They'd prescribe those for certain conditions that warranted their use


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm administering my own TRT now. But I do know of a great doc. in CT around the farmington area, I won't mention his name but they call him the Anabolic Doc. he has his M.D. I've known of him for a while and have been in contact so he knows I'm on gear...but he's a bit pricey for me right now....question is, is it possible to get a Dr. to prescribe you oxandrolone (Var) or nandrolone as TRT vs. the standard test cyp?
> 
> The only other person I know who has prescription grade var is some guy dude that goes to my gym back home..he has a ton of prescription grade stuff that he uses for AIDS so i think he needs it to stay alive, and he charges crazy prices, like 90$ for 30 tabs of var and they're like 10 or 20mg..(no I'm not gay).
> 
> ...



Do you mean metabolic doc?

Also ask your ghey friend if he can get you some scripted GH


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 10, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> They won't prescribe nandrolone or var in place of testosterone. They'd prescribe those for certain conditions that warranted their use



I seriously don't think they prescribe var for anything but I could be wrong...and I know you are now going to go to every search engine to find something they would prescribe it for..... lmao


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I seriously don't think they prescribe var for anything but I could be wrong...and I know you are now going to go to every search engine to find something they would prescribe it for..... lmao



My cousin fills out scripts of var pretty frequently. For AIDS patients mostly but I think there are others.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 10, 2015)

In CA, (usually hollywood area) money talks to the right people. Otherwise, get aids and you mite have a easier chance. Also, the price is something stupid high like 800 bucks a month supply (@ a low low dose from what I hear), so really not worth the hassle or cost...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2015)

hg black market var like upsher smith cost alot$$$$


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah my bad metabolic doc..Dr. O haha u know of him too?



PillarofBalance said:


> Do you mean metabolic doc?
> 
> Also ask your ghey friend if he can get you some scripted GH


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 10, 2015)

I wouldn't know how to get upsher, hook me up Bundy i want to in the loop ...what are the odds any var being sold is legit? I finally found a local source from a buddy of mine at my local gym but he charges quite a lot...70$ a vial of deca, 70$ test..didn't even ask about var yet but he says he can get legit primo...He's a friend of mine I've just been introduced to from a good friend I went to high school with who goes through him and my buddy is Massive...still skeptical this guy can get legit primo or var.. 



Bro Bundy said:


> hg black market var like upsher smith cost alot$$$$



POB I can definitely ask the ghey, he does have scripted GH and much more..I remember him showing me and my buddy his supply and it was just boxes full in locked casing haha. I never gone through him though simply because his prices


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 10, 2015)

Are you sure you're not gay?? What a shame...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 10, 2015)

Hahah fuk outta here MM. 



Maintenance Man said:


> Are you sure you're not gay?? What a shame...


----------



## ImDennis (Feb 16, 2015)

if i recall they prescribe var to burnt victims... so if u want just set yourself on fire


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 16, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> hg black market var like upsher smith cost alot$$$$



I found some....10mgs each for a 60ct bottle...HG Drol too. Shit is all expensive. And y'all thought UGL Var was pricey lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyway u cut it, $$$ without a disease that warrants it.


----------



## NeoHippie (Mar 8, 2015)

Well then, share the wealth bro!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 8, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> I found some....10mgs each for a 60ct bottle...HG Drol too. Shit is all expensive. And y'all thought UGL Var was pricey lol



Yeah bro share the wealth hahaha


----------



## j2048b (Mar 8, 2015)

I got scripted var! Sooo nice but my wallet is crying.... Got it thru my trt clinic, all compounded as its less expensive than say watson var, or upshur


----------



## juuced (Mar 10, 2015)

j2048b said:


> I got scripted var! Sooo nice but my wallet is crying.... Got it thru my trt clinic, all compounded as its less expensive than say watson var, or upshur




lol me and you use the same TRT clinic.  Yup I get it too compounded.  Lets hope they keep prescribing it for a long time.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 1, 2017)

I got it scripted today and it is covered by my insurance. Just have to wait till Monday until the pharmacy gets it in. It is definitely not commonly prescribed. What are your experiences running var


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 2, 2017)

How do you get your insurance to back it? For my test script from my endo they had to fill out an over ride form or something because my insurance said there were other options. Can't imagine the fit they'd throw over something that wasn't testosterone


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 2, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> How do you get your insurance to back it? For my test script from my endo they had to fill out an over ride form or something because my insurance said there were other options. Can't imagine the fit they'd throw over something that wasn't testosterone


 
Because it is not for TRT. And every insurance is different. Mine doesn't require a prior authorization for test cypionate


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah, doesn't it have to be for chronic wasting or something like that? Either way, props to ya if you get it prescribed and your insurance covers it.


----------

